# Canned food?



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Does anyone feed their Hav canned food, and how much and how often?

I feed Yoyo Innova Evo (small bites dry dog food, also grainless) and am curious about the canned food sitting on the shelves nearby.

Just wondering what others' experience is with the canned stuff...


----------



## marisoma (Jan 20, 2008)

Atomickittyn said:


> Does anyone feed their Hav canned food, and how much and how often?
> 
> I feed Yoyo Innova Evo (small bites dry dog food, also grainless) and am curious about the canned food sitting on the shelves nearby.
> 
> Just wondering what others' experience is with the canned stuff...


I feed Giotto, now 8 months, 1TBSP of canned mixed with 1/3-1/2 cup of dry food at each feeding. When he came to me from the breeder he was only eating dry and then he stopped eating that so I added the canned just to entice him and it worked. He's been eating it since but honestly I would really like to get him off of it. At $2.00 a can it's a costly habit and I think nutritionally his kibble is fine and he does get bits of chicken and meat daily. I just can't get him to eat the dry stuff w/o adding the canned. If Yoyo is happy with the dry, I personally wouldn't change it unless you want to continue feeding that way.


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you for your informative reply Marisoma; it's great to hear someone else's perspective and that I'm not totally crazy for wanting to feed him canned stuff. I wonder if his poop or his breath changes on the canned like it does with humans?


----------



## marisoma (Jan 20, 2008)

Atomickittyn said:


> Thank you for your informative reply Marisoma; it's great to hear someone else's perspective and that I'm not totally crazy for wanting to feed him canned stuff. I wonder if his poop or his breath changes on the canned like it does with humans?


Idk if canned effects poop or breath, thought Giotto had horrid breath until a couple of months ago. I even took him to the vet for it because I thought it might be a sign of sickness but she said it was likely because of his teething and losing puppy teeth. That must have been it because now he has perfectly sweet breath (for a dog!).

I am trying to wean Giotto off the canned. He's been picky almost from the start and while he will eat the canned (and kibble) when in the mood, it's not consistent enough for me to continue adding it and wasting it if he doesn't eat it. Also, I boarded him for a day when we went out of town and they only accepted dry kibble, so that is all I sent, and he ate it. So, I am using the rest of my cans and then he's done. I still offer him bits of chicken or hamburger in his food, so I think that more than makes up for what he'd get from the cans.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd get's a Tbsp of canned on his dry food once a day ...Merrick canned foods are his favorites.


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

marisoma said:


> Idk if canned effects poop or breath, thought Giotto had horrid breath until a couple of months ago. I even took him to the vet for it because I thought it might be a sign of sickness but she said it was likely because of his teething and losing puppy teeth. That must have been it because now he has perfectly sweet breath (for a dog!).


Yoyo had the MOST awful breath after we brought him back after getting fixed, I couldn't believe how bad it smelled, but it went away after about a week. We never found out what it was, but are thinking that it must have something to do with the anaesthesia that they used during the procedure...? Who knows, at least it's much better now.


----------

